
Ask HN: Advice for fresh people manager - simplezeal
Been developing for 15+ years. Recently got assigned Dev Lead position in Microsoft for team I was working as IC. Will be managing team of 5+<p>Goal is to lead this small team of capable (albeit directionless at times) team to focused high impact fail fast culture.<p>Looking for advice, books, articles.
======
smt88
Don't micromanage, but check in often. Ask, "How is [insert task] going? What
can we do to make it easier or quicker?"

Long periods of silence often result in procrastination, even with highly Type
A workers.

